# First month of an aquascape



## Aqua Hero (27 Jun 2019)

So you've planted a bunch of in-virto plants and have flooded the tank. You got the co2 running, lights on and filter flowing. Now what?

Currently with my tank, some of the plants are melting back (which is to be expected), the light is on the lowest setting running for 6 hours and co2 is on 3-4bps and my filter is pre cycled. I'm also doing 50% water changes everyday but I haven't added any nutrients yet.

For the first 4 weeks what should I do so that my plants transition well and to avoid algae blooms?


----------



## Siege (27 Jun 2019)

Start adding ferts

Start turning the light up

Add shrimp

Reduce water changes to Every other day, working down to twice a week and then weekly when you see fit.

S.


----------



## Aqua Hero (27 Jun 2019)

Siege said:


> Start adding ferts
> 
> Start turning the light up
> 
> ...


Thank you sir. Can I add snails as well like nerite snails or would it be too early

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Siege (27 Jun 2019)

Assuming you are heavily planted I would.

They add bioload, but your filter was mature and plants will do most of the filtration anyway.

Fish in maybe a months time? Let the plants get super established.


----------



## alto (27 Jun 2019)

> the light is on the lowest setting running for 6 hours



No idea how this has become so “standardized” - unless you have very intense lighting and a tank height of 36cm or less, there is little benefit to the plants when light levels are consistently low
Most emerse culture (including in vitro) are grown under relatively intense lighting, so first place them under water, then reduce light dramatically  

If Amazonia, I’d not add much water column fertilizers - think ADA style, where only potassium is supplemented in the first month or so
For other less nutrient loaded substrates, begin with low levels of fertilizers - plant mass is small so adjust nutrients accordingly 

Clithon corona etc snails are very small so won’t add much to the bioload


----------



## Aqua Hero (27 Jun 2019)

alto said:


> No idea how this has become so “standardized” - unless you have very intense lighting and a tank height of 36cm or less, there is little benefit to the plants when light levels are consistently low
> Most emerse culture (including in vitro) are grown under relatively intense lighting, so first place them under water, then reduce light dramatically
> 
> If Amazonia, I’d not add much water column fertilizers - think ADA style, where only potassium is supplemented in the first month or so
> ...


I read that having the lights low when the plants are transitioning help to reduce the out break of algae. 

Im using a combination of miracle grow all purpose granules, tropica plant substrate and fluval stratum. It's not as nutrient rich as ADA but it was all I had lying around in my house. 

The light is a Chihiros led a series currently mounted 10cm above my tank (waiting for stands to arrive to mount higher). 

My tank is only a small 5.5 gallon (40cmx25cmx25cm)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Simon Cole (27 Jun 2019)

You are doing what I do. Although I do like to add macro-nutrients immediately, sometimes at double the dose.


----------



## alto (28 Jun 2019)

Aqua Hero said:


> read that having the lights low when the plants are transitioning help to reduce the out break of algae.


I use relatively high light when plants are transitioning and don’t have any (significant) outbreak of algae 
and my plants grow a lot faster than if I start the same in a lower light setup 

Different goals I suppose - I want to grow plants like Filipe Oliveira 
From this


To this
https://www.facebook.com/FAAOAquasc...958982209989/2811958682210019/?type=3&theater

Time: 1 month


----------

